# The pork and brisket are



## Adrienne1 (Feb 3, 2008)

done and resting comfortably in the cooler. 
Some of the nicest looking meat we've cooked, so far, this year, even if I do say so myself. . . . .   

Ribs are coming along nicely, and the chicken ready is ready for it's time in the smoke.  

Dessert is done, sides are ready to go on to smoke.

It's gonna be a great feast when it's all done . . .


----------

